
Citi Summer Analyst Applicant Will Not Take Rejection Lying Down - kefeizhou
http://dealbreaker.com/2011/02/citi-summer-analyst-applicant-will-not-take-rejection-lying-down/
======
nbpoole
I wonder why they were rejected? :-P

